# High end grinders: Kafatek Monolith vs Weber EG1



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I am looking at getting a high end flat burr grinder and trying to decide between the Kafatek Monolith (Flat or Flat Max) or Weber EG1.

Without trying the grinders myself, it is difficult to decide which one to go for and I am so far relying on views expressed on YouTube and forum posts.

Has anyone here had the opportunity to try both these grinders side-by-side before and have any views?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

I think a few forum members have the MAX but no one I'm aware of has owned the EG1. However, they are continually sold out so someone somewhere has one!

Unless we can organise a forum day there is very little chance of seeing these two beast in the flesh on the same counter top.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Assuming you have seen the Hoffman video reviews of these grinders plus his direct comparison video? As for EG-1 I believe that @tompoland may have just ordered an EG-1.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

How much is the Versalab M4 selling for these days? That's another grinder I would add to the 'end game' list. Or even better the Titus version.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

I've seen the James Hoffmann videos and other YT videos but just wanted to get an opinion from anyone on the forum who has/had either of these grinders.

I know there are 'diminishing returns' when you get to this level, but I am interested in the main differences really before committing to a preorder/purchase.

I am sure my Niche can get 80% of the way but I've got it in my head now that I need to get one of these grinders.

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@shaunlawler There is this. You could wait for him to list it and then sell it on if you don't like it.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58855-2020-monolith-flat/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=830394&embedComment=830394&embedDo=findComment#comment-830394


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

@DaveC ; Yes I saw that although I am also being drawn by the Max if I go down the Kafatek route


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

Dallah said:


> Assuming you have seen the Hoffman video reviews of these grinders plus his direct comparison video? As for EG-1 I believe that @tompoland may have just ordered an EG-1.


 Yes indeed but not expecting it until late April. Happy to provide a full report. In the meantime I'm using a Niche Zero (my ECM V-64 Titan has sat idle since the single dosing Niche arrived) and for travel I'm using the Kinu M47 Classic hand grinder which is the third hand grinder I've tried (porlex and pharos) and easily the best combination of ease and quality grind.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

tompoland said:


> Yes indeed but not expecting it until late April. Happy to provide a full report. In the meantime I'm using a Niche Zero (my ECM V-64 Titan has sat idle since the single dosing Niche arrived) and for travel I'm using the Kinu M47 Classic hand grinder which is the third hand grinder I've tried (porlex and pharos) and easily the best combination of ease and quality grind.


I'd be really interested to hear your thoughts once it arrives.

Not many people have the EG1 compared to the Monolith grinders.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

lake_m said:


> I think a few forum members have the MAX but no one I'm aware of has owned the EG1. However, they are continually sold out so someone somewhere has one!
> 
> Unless we can organise a forum day there is very little chance of seeing these two beast in the flesh on the same counter top.


 They always seem to have Sold Out on their website. I popped myself on the waiting list thinking it would be months before I heard from then but the very next day had a message from them to say l could buy one. Flipping heck, I thought, dang, was not expecting that! Ummed and aahed then thought what the heck and ordered. Back to my point which is if you are keen on an EF-1 don't be put off by the Sold Out sign.


----------



## 29244 (Feb 8, 2021)

shaunlawler said:


> I'd be really interested to hear your thoughts once it arrives.
> 
> Not many people have the EG1 compared to the Monolith grinders.


 Definitely check out James Hoffmans review then


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

For anyone who has a Kafatek monolith grinder, how did you choose between the Flat and Flat Max?

Apart from the cost / size difference, is there much more to it flavour wise?


----------



## olivier (Jan 4, 2016)

Bought a Flat with SSP burrs a year ago. Cost/size were definitely big factors for me. Also read some comments from a taste test on another forum where the consensus seemed to be that there was limited difference between Flat w/ SSP burrs vs Max.

Let me confuse you a little bit more: reviews for the Bentwood grinder are coming out and it seems like it's a really really great grinder. Pricing is about the same as Monolith/EG-1, and it's available more or less immediately.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

olivier said:


> Bought a Flat with SSP burrs a year ago. Cost/size were definitely big factors for me. Also read some comments from a taste test on another forum where the consensus seemed to be that there was limited difference between Flat w/ SSP burrs vs Max.
> 
> Let me confuse you a little bit more: reviews for the Bentwood grinder are coming out and it seems like it's a really really great grinder. Pricing is about the same as Monolith/EG-1, and it's available more or less immediately.


 Thanks for this.

Bentwood is way too big for me unfortunately (downside of living in London). The Flat Max would be my limit size wise.

My only concern with getting the Flat over the Flat Max, is knowing that for a little more I could get the best possible grinder in the line-up and not suffering 'upgradeitis' later on.


----------



## olivier (Jan 4, 2016)

Indeed, even if I didn't have the Flat already, Bentwood would be too big for me as well...

I understand the concern about upgradeitis. I'm not too bothered with it really. Improvements become so incremental (if not side steps in a way) past a certain level that I just stopped caring. If you don't mind the additional cost/size of the Max, I don't think you would be going wrong with it really.


----------



## shaunlawler (Feb 7, 2014)

olivier said:


> Indeed, even if I didn't have the Flat already, Bentwood would be too big for me as well...
> 
> I understand the concern about upgradeitis. I'm not too bothered with it really. Improvements become so incremental (if not side steps in a way) past a certain level that I just stopped caring. If you don't mind the additional cost/size of the Max, I don't think you would be going wrong with it really.


 Now just to decide which burr set to get.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shaunlawler said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> Bentwood is way too big for me unfortunately (downside of living in London). The Flat Max would be my limit size wise.
> 
> My only concern with getting the Flat over the Flat Max, is knowing that for a little more I could get the best possible grinder in the line-up and not suffering 'upgradeitis' later on.


 Buy grinder, log out of forum , a cure for upgradeitis forever. At this price bracket it is just as likely that any difference in the cup will be down to the barista than the equipment .

Plus re Monolith , first one cam out buyers said ill never Need another grinder

"It's the end game "

Then the Max cam out

" its the end game "

Now they have bespoke burrs

"its the end game"

Whatever you buy someone , somewhere will tell you something is better aligned , more up to date, made from unicorn years and will keep you virile for the next 20 years.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Buy grinder, log out of forum , a cure for upgradeitis forever. At this price bracket it is just as likely that any difference in the cup will be down to the barista than the equipment .
> 
> Plus re Monolith , first one cam out buyers said ill never Need another grinder
> 
> ...


 @Mrboots2u how very cynical of you. LMAO.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

The Max took 15 seconds longer to grind 18g at espresso grind than the EG-1, and the EG-1 was nowhere near the fastest. I think this was with the Shurikan burrs.I've gone for one of the others in the test, the "What the Hell is that Huge Box" LeverCraft Ultra. I think it best suits what I want it for and for me ticks a lot of boxes (apart from the large black one!) I've gone for HU burrs, but I've also got a pre 2015 set of EK Turkish to pay with as well. Will post when it does finally arrived (End March, early April). Good luck with your decision 👍


----------

